# So what's a good target temp?



## gareee (Sep 5, 2005)

Browsed through the forum, but I didn't see a good target temp to look for when OC'ing the cards.

I've got a radeon x700 pro, and it's oc'd to 472.5 core, and 524.25.

Temps spike to about 87 max.

I adjusted the fan to kick in 100% at 85 degrees or higher.

Does avg 87 degrees under load sound too high?


----------



## Zero989 (Sep 5, 2005)

yes


----------



## gareee (Sep 5, 2005)

What's a good temp to shoot for then?

Ati tool targetted the max overclock settings....

(Just double checked the temps, and I'm actually getting 78 gpu, and 51 environment.)


----------



## Zero989 (Sep 6, 2005)

still high, with stock cooler @ 100% gave me 62load. Enviroment was low 40s or something. My case temps are around 28-29. In the winter I hit 22c. Right now I'm on a Arctic Cooler Rev 2 heatsink with a 60MM fan attached. I hit 51.6c load in 28c case temp. I would aim for 60c, or even better 50. BTW this is a X800XT PE.


----------



## gareee (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a x700 pro. It hits 60 whithout overclocking at all.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 6, 2005)

up to 80° with the stock cooler is nothing you should worry about .. at around 90° you should start watching temperatures and at 100°+ you should really look into getting the temps down


----------



## gareee (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks much, w1zzard. That's about what I suspected.


----------

